# Light Fixture To Close?



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

Plan on planting my Ruby Red tank tonight and im wondering if my light is too close to evenly distribute light. The fixture is a 36" T5 HO. with 2 39 Watt Bulbs.

It is sitting directly on top of the tank. The tank is approx 16 inches tall. And 18 inches deep. Im wondering if I should raise the light up a few inches, and if so, how much. I have a good 2 inches of substrate in the tank as well.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Do you have pressurized co2? I'd be more concerned with raising it to reduce the intensity of the light.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

No, may look at that later but at the moment just using the light, peat plates at the bottom, and black flourite as a substrate.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

If you can somehow raise it about a foot over the top of the tank, that would be a good place to start -- if you start getting algae outbreaks, either raise the light a couple more inches or adjust your photoperiod.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

A foot? Wowzers that much eh,

Ill see if I can hang it from my ceiling...


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

You could probably put it 4-6" inches above the tank if you only ran one bulb


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

8 inches up... temporary until i hang it from the ceiling.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

you can run just one bulb if you can't raise it higher and still having too much light for your tank.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

^thanks.


----------

